# [Wet Thumb Forum]-ABS Pipe (Black Pipe)



## Detox (Feb 26, 2004)

Has anyone used ABS piping (ABS is the black pipe vs PVC which is white) for aquarium use?

Specifically I was wondering if anyone has built their external inline CO2 reactor out of ABS pipe?

Thanks

Detox


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

ABS pipe is not certified for use with drinking water. It's used for waste water systems only. 

You pay your money and you take your chances.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

If it is the same pipe used for outdoor sprinkler systems I have used it and am using it now. When ever I made all my pump equipment I ran it in my tank and did ph, gh, nitrate, etc test on my tank and everything was fine.


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

one item of note, it floats.


----------



## Detox (Feb 26, 2004)

I am planning on using the ABS to build my CO2 reactor and run it inline on the intake of my Eheim canister filter.

After doing some research the only factual information I can find with respect to the difference between ABS and PVS is the pressure rating, this makes perfect sense why ABS is only to be used for waste lines etc (low pressure)

Also, I found a site that describes the marking on ABS pipe and what it means, alomost all of the parts I am using have a "UPC" (United? Plumbers Code) When this mark is on the pipe it means it complies witht this code. As per the code that piece is acceptable for "potable" water. 

There have been no accounts of leaching from the pipe into the water (although I will still monitor the water initially for changes) Considering I am only using less than 12" of the stuff it should be an issue. 

I just wanted to know who was using this material as part of their tank system and if they have had any issues. It appears that this is a highly debated topic in other forums. 

Cheers,

Detox


----------



## dewcew (Aug 10, 2004)

Detox,

I have had some ABS pipe in my tank now for a couple of months with no negative impacts. After seeing your post, I did some research also and I my findings agree with what you found. 


Let me know how your reactor turns out. I have considered using ABS to make my reactor also (primarily because it would stand out less than the bright white PVC pipe).

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Just thinking out loud but is it the smae glue for ABS and PVC. The reason I ask is most of the fittings I've used in the past were only availalbe in sched 40 PVC.

Also if the white bothers you rustoleum makes a really good plastics paint available in multiple colors from and DIY mega mart.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

ABS is the black plastic that is used for the QuickFilter cartridge. I imagine there are other aquarium devices that use ABS.

ABS glue and PVC glue are not the same thing. If you want to glue ABS to PVC then you can get a special glue that is supposed to do both. My experience with that glue was not good.

Polyurethane glue is an option when gluing two different plastics for use with water. It is less convenient than solvent glues but not as unsightly as silicon.

The cellular core ABS pipe that is commonly used for drain lines is not very strong. I've seen quite a few that are a little flattened. If being round is important to you (as when using round fittings) then be very careful when buying your pipe.


Roger Miller


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

I have bonded acrylic bottoms to ABS pipe with weldon 4.


----------



## Detox (Feb 26, 2004)

I am planning on hooking my CO2 reactor to my tank hopefully this weekend. After the research I had done I don't believe the ABS to be a problem. 

I am only using the ABS for my CO2 reactor which will be external. Everyone I have talked who was dead set against ABS was never able to provide a concrete reason why. 

I will let everyone know how it turns out.

Cheers,

Detox


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I only wish ABS came in smaller diameters at the local HD/Lowes/OSH. I'd love to be able to form my in tank water returns with black pipe without having to spray paint PVC.


----------



## Steve Tillman (Mar 24, 2005)

look into sprinkler irrigation tubing. it is thicker than vinyl tubing, but thinner than pvc. if you mean simply as an intake or outlet from a filter, rather than with bulkheads, this will work. it comes in many sizes.


----------

